# Supermodifieds Reference



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I was at the library with my daughter a couple of weeks ago. While she was getting the next teen drama trilogy, I was scoping out the car books. I found a gem of book titled Southern Supermodifieds and Other Early Racers Vol 1. This thing is almost all pictures of classic dirt demons and stories about the very colorful drivers of the era. If you can find a copy, it's pure reference gold. I have a couple of new projects now (like I needed another one).










-Paul


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Here in Eastern Ohio, Supermodifieds were the top class on dirt from 1958 to about 1964. They started out as home made frames with narrowed down coupe and 2-door sedan bodies of the late Twenties and early Thirties powered by big, overhead valve V-8 engines. There were even big block Packard and Edsel engines with rows of carburetors on top!

Soon, they dropped narrowed car bodies and started using home built versions of coupe bodies on retired Sprint Car chassis. By the Mid-Sixties, they were almost Sprint Cars with full roll cages, with a "roof" tacked on and big V-8s which still ran carbs instead of fuel injection. 

About this same time, the guys out West used the Don Edmonds/CAE chassis and body kits. Resin Dude makes a nice example of this body.

Later on, when I became a speedway announcer, I had an old Supermodified driver of this era tell me; "They were the most dangerous race cars I ever drove. Too much power and terrible handling. They were like having a stick of dynamite in each hand!"

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Paul, that's an awesome book, thanks for the headsup. Although I doubt I'll ever find that book anyplace but on ebay.... and it'll probably sell fast and high, as that's a Classic !


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

If you are interested in racing books you might try the Sprint Car Hall of Fame in Knoxville, IA. The Knoxville Nationals started as a "Super Modified" race. The bookstore at the HOF has a huge number of books from all over the country. I bought the books below at the Midget Hall of Fame in Belleville, Kansas but I'm sure you can find them in other places by googling the authors.
The author is Bob Mays on these three and I also have some by former driver Buzz Rose who I remember as a kid as the driver of one the Dizz Wilson Offy's.
Great books with tons of pictures and stories.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm... did you move the pictures after posting the link?


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

Ooops! Here ya go.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Amazon still has the Southern Supermodifieds Vol 1 and 2 available.

-Paul


----------

